# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Gleichwertigkeitsprfung fr Zahnrzte

## o_ton

Hallo,

ich mu die Gleichwertigkeitsprfung fr Zahnrzte machen, um mein Studium anerkennen zu lassen.

Ich habe schon etwas gesucht, bin aber nicht so richtig fndig geworden, teilweise waren die Beitrge 4 Jahre alt.

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie man sich optimal auf diese doch nicht ganz einfache Prfung vorbereitet?

z.B. diverse Prfungsprotokolle oder dieses Buch, welches angeblich Prfungsfragen beinhaltet?

Am besten natrlich jemand, der schon mal geprft wurde. Ich werde die Prfung in Dsseldorf ablegen.

Vielen Dank fr jede Hilfe.

mfg o_ton

----------


## StephanBMuc

Hallo o_Ton,

ich bin gerade ber deinen Beitrag hier gestolpert, der nun ja auch schon ein Jahr alt ist. Ich stehe heute vor der selben Problematik wie du damals, muss die Prfung allerdings in Bayern ablegen. Kannst du mir irgendwie weiterhelfen, ich empfinde es als sehr schwierig, an irgendwelche brauchbaren Infos zu kommen.

Fr jegliche Hilfe wre ich extrem dankbar!

Herzliche Grsse
Stephan

----------


## o_ton

Hi Stephan,

ich habe Dir eine mail geschickt - habe irgendwie nicht gepeilt, dass Du in diesen schon etwas alten thread geantwortet hast.

Wenn ich so berlege, habe ich den thread 4 Monate vor meiner Prfung geschrieben - und kein Schwein hat sich gemeldet  :Frown: 

Ich lasse dich jedenfalls nicht ohne Antwort da stehen - ich wei schlielich, wie kacke das ist vor dieser Prfung zu stehen

Mfg o_ton

----------


## Yana80

Hallo Stephan,

ich muss auch diese Prfung fr Zahnrzte hier in Bayern machen und mich wrde sehr interessieren..wie es Dir gegangen ist. ?? 

 Fr jedliche Art der Hilfe sei herzlichst gedankt!

Herzliche Grsse
Yana

----------


## kinan

Hallo,

ich muss  auch  die Gleichwertigkeitsprfung fr Zahnmedizin machen, um mein Studium anerkennen zu lassen.
ich hab wirklich Albtrume davon.
Ich habe schon etwas gesucht, bin aber nicht so richtig berzeugt geworden, teilweise waren die Beitrge  sehr  alt.

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie man sich optimal auf diese doch nicht ganz einfache Prfung vorbereitet?

z.B. diverse Prfungsprotokolle oder dieses Buch, welches angeblich Prfungsfragen beinhaltet?
 ich werde herzlich dankbar fr Hilfe.
Kinan

----------


## anwari

Hallo Hazem,
 natrlich kann ich das .
Bitte schick mir eine E-mail an anwari@hotmail.de.
MfG
Anwari

----------


## monch

Hallo liebe Kollege,
Habt euch vielleicht das CD von ZAK bekommen?(Mit dem man kann sich fuer praktische Teil vorbereiten ) 
Wenn es moeglich ist, kann jemand mir eine Kopie schicken?

Schoene Gruesse

----------


## tonioh

Hallo liebe Kollegen,
ich werde bald meine Gleichwertigskeitprfungen in Hannover ablegen, kennt ihr jemanden, der das dort schon mal gemacht hat. Ich brauche dringend Prfungsprotokollen, Prfungsunterlagen von einigen Fchern. Ich wre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand mir dabei helfen knnte. Hier meine E-mail: togat2@hotmail.com.

Mit freundlichen Gren

tonioh

----------


## Ali Ismail

Hallo liebe Kollegen,
ich werde die Gleichwertichkeitsprfung in Hannover machen und habe ich keine Infos dafr.ich wre sehr dankbar ,wenn jemand mir helfen knnte.Mein E mail ism214@hotmail.de .
Vielen Dank 
Liebe Gre 
Ali

----------


## A.Mammadova

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich muss meine Prfung im Frhling 2014 in Dsseldorf ablegen. Ich hab alle seiten hier durchgelesen und leider hat keiner, der die Prfung bestanden hat, irgendwas gepostet, auer o_ton und vetka natrlich...
Falls jemand in NRW, insbesondere in Dsseldorf die Prfung bestanden hat, wre ganz nett, den Ablauf zu teilen!!!
o_ton und Vetka! ich bitte euch auch um die Hilfe! Ich bin unter dieser E-Mail erreichbar: arzu.mammadova87@gmail.com 

Vielen Dank im Voraus  :Smilie: 
Mammadova

----------


## Begegnungen

Hallo maradent,
Ich komme aus ein Nachbarland von Serbien und soll auch GWP in Kln ablegen.
Hast du schon deine Prfung abgelegt? 
Konntest du mir ein Paar Informationen mitteilen?
Wenn es geht, schike ich dir gerne meine E mail Adresse damit wir Informationen umtauchen zu knnen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

----------


## MuraSher

Hallo o-ton,

ich wei dass deiner Beitrge schon lange her sind. Vielleicht trotzdem knntest du mir helfen.
Ich werde bald in Dsseldorf meine Prfung ablegen. Ich bin dir sehr dankbar wenn du mir paar Tipps geben knntest

v.Dank im Voraus
G.MuraSher

----------


## Ende-in-Sicht

Ich bin gerade das erste Mal ber diesen, im Original ja doch schon relativ alten, Thread gestolpert.  :hmmm...:  

Diese Gleichwertigkeitsprfung muss man also ablegen, wenn man im Ausland studiert hat? Verstehe ich das richtig? 

Wie ist es denn bei den Kandidaten aus dem Jahre 2009 oder denen danach gelaufen?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ende-in-Sicht

Hat jemand eventuell einen Kurs solcher Art: http://gfbm.de/angebote/bildungsarte...ahnaerztinnen/ besucht und kann diesem empfehlen?

----------


## Nader88

Hallo liebe Kollegen,
ich werde die Gleichwertichkeitsprfung in Mnster machen und habe ich keine Infos dafr.ich wre sehr dankbar ,wenn jemand mir helfen knnte.Mein E mail dr.nader@live.com 
Vielen Dank
Liebe Gre

----------


## o_ton

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aus aktuellem Anlass wieder zurck und sehr erstaunt das mein Beitrag noch lebt. Ich verstehe nicht warum ich keine Mails bekomme wenn sich hier was tut.

An alle die in Dsseldorf die Gleichwertigkeitsprfung (mittlerweile heit die wohl Kenntnisstandprfung) abgelegt haben oder noch mssen: bitte meldet euch zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch bei mir unter philipmslane@hotmail.com

Danke !!!

----------

